# Barcelona to Caspe



## mimi855559 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, I am travelling on 11 Sept from Barcelona to Maella. I understand that the nearest train station is Caspe. Can someone advise what train I would need to take

thanks

Maria


----------



## JJBarrett (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Maria

How did it turn out in the end?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe you can find information in the page of RENFE I was searching but i dont see Caspe.


----------



## mimi855559 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all thank figured it out, train to Alcaniz and bus to Maella...


----------



## JJBarrett (Apr 5, 2013)

Roger


----------

